# My Apologies in Advance



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2004)

Read this out loud and enoy 


CD ED BD Ducks

MR Not Ducks

OSAR CD ED BD Wings

YIB MR Ducks


----------



## michaeledward (Feb 6, 2004)

I guess I'm not that swift. Took me three or four times through it to make sense of it. Cute though - Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 6, 2004)

groans.. only took me 2 tries :rofl:

See da  iddy biddy ducks.. *snorts*
Gee Thanks Rich~!!!


----------



## Seig (Feb 6, 2004)

Ducks unlimited put out magnets with that about 10 years ago.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 6, 2004)

*giggle* i think i've seen at least the MR Ducks on bumper-stickers here and there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *groans.. only took me 2 tries :rofl:
> 
> See da  iddy biddy ducks.. *snorts*
> Gee Thanks Rich~!!! *




Try it on people who have had a few drinks, it is really funny.   


I did not know about the Duck Unlimited, I have heard similar things from my dad for years and years from the Shop. More than ten Years. Maybe Ducks Unlimited owns this version. If they do, I apologize again, yet for diiferent reason.

:asian:


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I had to take an A and R course in the military and one of the "encrypted" intercepts that we were given to try to break was ....
MR Duks
MR Not
OSAR C M wangs
LIB, MR Duks.

Yes, folks, high tech military intelligence at work there.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I had to take an A and R course in the military and one of the "encrypted" intercepts that we were given to try to break was ....
> MR Duks
> MR Not
> ...



Did you get into the ceasar encryption as well ?

Sorry I could not resist.


----------

